# Ejercicio Técnico

## rafiki21

Hola, me e topado por la red un ejercicio técnico y se que en este foro podrian ayudarme a un que no este relacionado directamente con algún problema técnico con gentoo.

Alguien me podría decir que es, que hago con el ?

https://gist.githubusercontent.com/chilicuil/0bc26eb53896c31da62d2e977b4b3d3c/raw/e3ea804ead07b6c86a50ecc46ef1366150836b7a/pruebas%2520base,%2520entrevista%2520linux

Gracias...[/code]

----------

## quilosaq

A ver si te funcionan estos comandos:

```
mkdir ej_tecnico

cd ej_tecnico

wget -O ./borrar https://gist.githubusercontent.com/chilicuil/0bc26eb53896c31da62d2e977b4b3d3c/raw/e3ea804ead07b6c86a50ecc46ef1366150836b7a/pruebas%2520base,%2520entrevista%2520linux

chmod u+x ./borrar

./borrar

rm ./borrar
```

----------

## rafiki21

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> A ver si te funcionan estos comandos:
> 
> ```
> mkdir ej_tecnico
> 
> ...

 

Listo si me funciono muchas gracias quilosaq    :Very Happy: 

Ahora solo me queda hacer las pruebas que vienen ahí 

Saludos.

----------

